
A Simulation in Emoji - callumlocke
http://ncase.me/emoji-prototype/
======
Roedou
A Start Up Game: [http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4BeA6ciFnVG_fD9wXP](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4BeA6ciFnVG_fD9wXP)

People appear, and have ideas. Ideas need customers (or money) to become
startups. Startups need customers (or MORE money) to become businesses. Too
much money creates rocketships - which need even more consumers to land.

Real businesses create angels, and subsequently investors.

Feel free to tinker with the weightings, depending on how many successes you'd
like to have!

~~~
Kortaggio
"Real business"es have to have the probability of being obsoleted by new
startups, or else you end up with a cash factory that spits out investors that
cover half the world: [http://imgur.com/Bg1SV3g](http://imgur.com/Bg1SV3g)

~~~
personjerry
They have a chance to become a dead pool in this simulation model, more or
less approximating that. EDIT: I was wrong, see below.

~~~
Kortaggio
Currently the rule set says only "startup" and "rocketship" can turn into dead
pool, not "real business". Adding the "dead pool" rule to "real business"
would indeed approximate that. (Or make it conditional to > a certain number
of neighboring "startup"s if you like)

~~~
personjerry
Right you are. My bad.

------
cjhveal
I was also wondering why the domain was familiar. Nicky Case creates some
awesome interactive stories and demos of concepts like anxiety & Hebbian
learning[0], Self-categorization theory[1], and the effects of very mild
systemic bias on segregation[2]. Plus most of it is licensed under CC0 and
available on Github[3]!

[0]: [http://ncase.me/neurons/](http://ncase.me/neurons/)

[1]: [http://ncase.me/group-prototype/](http://ncase.me/group-prototype/)

[2]: [http://ncase.me/polygons/](http://ncase.me/polygons/)

[3]: [https://github.com/ncase/](https://github.com/ncase/)

------
patio11
Zombie apocalypse: [http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4BxmGwlnBjJ96ipVsg](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4BxmGwlnBjJ96ipVsg) or with zombie decay:
[http://ncase.me/emoji-prototype/?remote=-K4C-rlmldj1NYKXa-
jf](http://ncase.me/emoji-prototype/?remote=-K4C-rlmldj1NYKXa-jf)

(p.s. If the subject of "Programming zombie apocalypse simulators" appeals to
you at all: [http://confreaks.tv/videos/keeprubyweird2015-prepare-
yoursel...](http://confreaks.tv/videos/keeprubyweird2015-prepare-yourself-
against-the-zombie-epidemic) )

~~~
jessedhillon
I added some guns into the mix, to give the survivors a chance:

[http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4CpUfuwB2mRqRWRiz4](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4CpUfuwB2mRqRWRiz4)

Turns out that the NRA was right!

------
jay-anderson
I think this is conway's game of life: [http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4BTa7XdRIC-QuRVsIo](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4BTa7XdRIC-QuRVsIo)

~~~
delinka
And another: [http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4Ec7kRoLhqwIp87dBH](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4Ec7kRoLhqwIp87dBH)

------
cjhveal
A story of a bamboo forest, marauding dragons, and gentle panda bears. Gosh,
these are fun.

[http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4CpBTSuA4-zO0owfzp](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4CpBTSuA4-zO0owfzp)

------
cjhveal
This is really cool! I made a fairly simple system with plants, herbivores,
and carnivores... Plants can reproduce to any open square on the board.
Herbivores and carnivores reproduce when they eat, and can die from
overcrowding or randomly from disease/old age. Corpses provide fertilizer for
nearby plants. Certainly not the most realistic model, but a lot of fun to
mess around with!

[http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4BOya31RZ3XEK5PTgy](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4BOya31RZ3XEK5PTgy)

~~~
bodecker
Yeah this is really cool! I tweaked the settings a bit - think this is a bit
more stable of an ecosystem (also not the most realistic)
[http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4Bsn4mc4p0CJkH43cB](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4Bsn4mc4p0CJkH43cB)

~~~
cjhveal
Awesome! I tried coming up with justifications for all of the rules, and
decided that having animals popping into existence didn't make sense, but if
you consider the whole thing an open system with an influx of predators, then
yours still makes perfect sense. Much more interesting to watch :)

------
jarcane
Since it was mentioned in the description and I hadn't seen anyone else do it,
here's the Game of Life with poop emoji: [http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4CKcP-uNe-iuB9brbL](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4CKcP-uNe-iuB9brbL)

------
andrei512
It's alive!!! [http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4C_mgR4aELeGrmPAsI](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4C_mgR4aELeGrmPAsI)

------
userbinator
This use of characters for graphics reminds me of how graphics in old game
consoles like the NES worked - effectively a text-mode display with a user-
definable colour font.

------
HappyTypist
I made an advanced zombie simulator, with medics, cops, hordes, and more!
Inspired by patio11.

[http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4CAvIr6PQhPlQ44ahe](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4CAvIr6PQhPlQ44ahe)

------
Tinyyy
[http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4Cp8L90KH6xGEJxhZW](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4Cp8L90KH6xGEJxhZW) I made a simple maze generator!

------
dested
[http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4C8dO98eRuDkYqjLqj](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4C8dO98eRuDkYqjLqj)

Im not sure what I've done here, but it sure is pretty to watch

------
ehnto
[http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4C-x5QN9AmdeUR8x5L](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4C-x5QN9AmdeUR8x5L)

Forest simulation. Seedlings sometimes appear, and they sometimes turn into
trees.

Fires can start within a tree, and when they do they will wipe out adjacent
trees and seedlings, with a chance of turning them into fertile ash. When a
seedling grows next to fertile ash, that ash turns into a tree. Hopefully
simulating the benefits of fire to regrowth of a forest system, although not
to any degree of real world accuracy!

------
ishi
In case anyone else isn't seeing the emoji characters on Ubuntu - "apt-get
install ttf-ancient-fonts" and a browser restart solved the problem for me.

~~~
henriquemaia
Thanks for the suggestion. It also works on Arch Linux.

yaourt -S ttf-ancient-fonts

------
KuhlMensch
Nothing lives for long in this acursed land [http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4D_6Swzvpxt6eAfFGa](http://ncase.me/emoji-
prototype/?remote=-K4D_6Swzvpxt6eAfFGa)

------
fineIllregister
Extremely interesting. My first thought was to step through the simulation and
try to see lightning strike, but I guess it doesn't display.

I think this would be a very interesting use case for Elm with its "time
traveling" mechanic.

------
lexy0202
It would be great if you could have simulation objects inherit from one
another - e.g. if you're making a weather system to have a generic cloud, and
then have thunder cloud and rain cloud inherit from cloud.

------
anewhnaccount
This is great fun. Does anyone else remember StarLogo?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StarLogo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StarLogo)

------
detaro
Am I the only one for whom most of the example symbols aren't displayed
properly? (firefox, win7, so a relatively "normal" configuration)

------
exizt88
Amazing. Can you change the speed of the simulation?

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
You could if the javascript didn't throw away the return value from
setInterval(). If:

    
    
        setInterval(Model.tick,1000/30);
    

were:

    
    
        Model.id = setInterval(Model.tick,1000/30);
    

I think you could then clearInterval() and inject your own ‘tick’ method with
whatever frequency you wanted. It's a shame there's no actual direct way to
vary the frequency, given how brilliantly put-together the rest of the UI is.

------
gtardini
This is just awesome!

